# Napoléon Roussel on the snare and good use of money



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 13, 2020)

... The world is evidently going a wrong way. One of the most horrible things we see, is the impious and cruel employment of money. Since Jesus came into the world, to redeem mankind and to teach true charity, money has become a thing most precious. By means of money, the Gospel is printed, spread abroad, and preached; the poor are relieved and assisted. Money is a powerful means of eternal and temporal good; it is useful for the saving of the soul, and for the relief of the body.

But whilst money, under the guidance of charity, can accomplish such blessed results, it can also, in the service of the world’s love, perpetuate and increase the troubles, vices, pride, gluttony, the sufferings and the degradation of men. With money, then, we may do much good, or much evil. By God, it is destined to do good; by man, it is employed to do evil. ...

For more, see Napoléon Roussel on the snare and good use of money.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 13, 2020)

Great quote.


----------

